# Power Steering Parts for Case 410 tractor



## Wash Mike (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been looking (but unsuccessfully) for power steering components on the web for a Case 410 tractor. Any one have a suggestion for a source? Thanks.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

What kind of parts are you looking for? Most pumps during that era are bout the same. Go to cnh,com and go into a manual for a Case 400 prior to 58. From 58-59 400's will be a 400B.
caseman-d


----------

